# What are we really eating....???



## tenny (Aug 17, 2017)

everyone says this and that...."I eat this everyday"...or
"I eat 10,000 cals a day"....

well post it up....(pics only).....

post your whole day of meals....

lets see what we are ACTUALLY eating.


----------



## tenny (Aug 17, 2017)

this was pre-train meal today.

6 whites. 3 whole.
8oz almond milk.
2 pounds fruit.


----------



## tenny (Aug 18, 2017)

this was post train meal...

1.5 cups jas. rice.
10oz. grilled chicken.
2 cups frozen veggies.
3 whole eggs...
3 table spoons evoo.

chicken fried rice


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 18, 2017)

tenny said:


> this was post train meal...
> 
> 1.5 cups jas. rice.
> 10oz. grilled chicken.
> ...




That POST looks delish..... T 2lbs of fruit?? really? shit isn't that a lot?? you KNOW I loves me my fruit!


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 18, 2017)

Heres my current pre-bed.... I train late afternoon so my 2 post training meals are pretty carby....at least for me 

2 Slices P28
10oz Vanilla MuscleEgg
10oz Mixed Berries
2 Tbsp Torani Vanilla Sugar Free Syrup

Fucking delicious


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's my favorite Sunday meal. I sleep in late so I combine my Macros of my first two meals and eat this instead. Banana choc chip protein muffins. So damn good. 

39F, 199C, 97P


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 18, 2017)

Ok I'm sold.....recipe please... Ha!! I'm a HUGE Banana bread fan soooooo....


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 18, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> Ok I'm sold.....recipe please... Ha!! I'm a HUGE Banana bread fan soooooo....



I can't even tell you how good they are man. Better than any muffin you can get at a bakery. Enjoy.


----------



## tenny (Aug 18, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> That POST looks delish..... T 2lbs of fruit?? really? shit isn't that a lot?? you KNOW I loves me my fruit!



actually goes down pretty quick bro......

not too much at all....

sometimes ill do another pound or 2 at night also..

:action-smiley-044:


----------



## Mini Truck (Aug 19, 2017)

Dave's Killer Bread is now making bagels.

Had to give 'em a try .

Egg Sammy - 2 whole, slice pepper jack.

*-MT*


----------



## Sully (Aug 26, 2017)

Breakfast turkey and egg cups. 

Line a muffin pan with 2-3 slices of turkey, ham, or your favorite sliced lunch meat. Crack in 2-3 eggs. Bake on 350 for 8-12 minutes. Top with hot sauce, pico de gallo, or salsa as your macros allow. You can also scramble the eggs before pouring in to make it more like a frittata. Quick, easy and versatile breakfast that can be easily adjusted and customized to your dietary needs. Enjoy.


----------



## Sully (Aug 26, 2017)

Well, tried to upload a pic and it won't let me. Not sure what's up. Would someone be willing to post the pic up if I forward it to them?


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 26, 2017)

Sully said:


> Well, tried to upload a pic and it won't let me. Not sure what's up. Would someone be willing to post the pic up if I forward it to them?



Send it over to [email protected].


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 26, 2017)

Just had these.  Combined meals 2/3 and hit my macros perfectly. Protein pancakes (oats, bananas, eggs, egg whites, and protein powder) topped with marshmallow fluff and sf syrup.


----------



## Sully (Aug 27, 2017)

Breakfast turkey and egg cups.

Line a muffin pan with 2-3 slices of turkey, ham, or your favorite sliced lunch meat. Crack in 2-3 eggs. Bake on 350 for 8-12 minutes. Top with hot sauce, pico de gallo, or salsa as your macros allow. You can also scramble the eggs before pouring in to make it more like a frittata. Quick, easy and versatile breakfast that can be easily adjusted and customized to your dietary needs. Enjoy.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 27, 2017)

Fit.... I made the banana bread....However, I didn't make muffins ...instead I made a loaf.... made a few subs...... I used P28 pancake mix instead of the Kodiak, Rice milk instead of the Carbmaster (not really watching my carbs too much)and Synthepure instead of the Dymatize ISO......

brooooooooooooo........ MONEY!!! Deeeeeeelish!!! Awesome recipe!!! I just needed more chips... good lookin out brudda!!!!


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 27, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> Fit.... I made the banana bread....However, I didn't make muffins ...instead I made a loaf.... made a few subs...... I used P28 pancake mix instead of the Kodiak, Rice milk instead of the Carbmaster (not really watching my carbs too much)and Synthepure instead of the Dymatize ISO......
> 
> brooooooooooooo........ MONEY!!! Deeeeeeelish!!! Awesome recipe!!! I just needed more chips... good lookin out brudda!!!!





Broooooo!!! Hahaha I made them this morning too!!! Always my Sunday meal to replace #1 and #2. And yeah those substitutes would work fine!! 

So glad you tried them haha. They're addicting.


----------



## JWilson (Sep 13, 2017)

want to share with u a photo of my "little snack". these vegetables were cooked on the grill


----------



## tenny (Sep 13, 2017)

Viking breakfast at its finest.....


----------



## tenny (Sep 15, 2017)

classic bodybuilding meal.
16oz cod.
1.5 cups rice
1.5 cups green bean, lima bean


----------



## BigBob (Sep 16, 2017)

You guys are making me hungry.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## IRONFIST (Sep 16, 2017)

going to have to post a few

i use to be heavy into making everything myself including my own breads and pasta. even in my synthetek log i use to make and post pics of the meals i made using synthepure!


----------



## way2tense (Sep 16, 2017)

10oz. grilled...thinly sliced new york...onions,peppers and tomato...pita bread...


----------



## IRONFIST (Sep 16, 2017)

chicken w/rice


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 3, 2017)

Going to have to give some of these a try!


----------

